# New Way to Flirt the Dogs



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

*Man, I could really work the dogs out flying Orville around my backyard!*

Cats away! Artist turns his dead pet into flying helicopter after it is killed by a car

Many animal lovers find it hard to part with their pets when they die.

So when cat Orville, named after the famous aviator Orville Wright, was run over by a car, his artist owner decided to turn him into a permanent piece of artwork as the ultimate tribute by transforming him into a flying helicopter.

Dutch artist Bart Jansen first stuffed Orville before teaming up with radio control helicopter flyer Arjen Beltman to build a specially-designed flying mechanism to attach to the cat.

Scroll down for video









Paws for thought: Cat Orville was turned into a helicopter by his artist owner Bart Jansen, pictured right,after he was run over by a car









Flying high: Bart Jensen has dubbed his cat art The Orvillecopter










The end result, named the Orvillecopter, is now on show at the Kunstrai art festival in Amsterdam where visitors can watch Orville flying for themselves.

Jansen said the Orvillecopter is 'half cat, half machine', and part of a visual art project to pay tribute to his cat Orville.

Jansen, part of the art cooperative Generaal Pardon, said: 'After a period of mourning he received his propellers posthumously.'

He added that Orville will soon be 'flying with the birds' stating: 'Oh how he loved birds. He will receive more powerful engines and larger props for his birthday. So this hopping will soon change into steady flight.'


----------



## DynamicDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

That is so creepy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i wish this was in VIP so i could tell u what i really think, uncensored. lol. 

this is messed up, i would never want my pet as a helicopter. but it is funny, ill say that much lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Very disturbing. 
Like a train wreck, I had to see it.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That's just wrong. damn.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

haha I dont think my dog would ever sleep again he if ran into that. he really doesnt like cats or airplanes. he might go nuts.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl's future!!! The worlds 1st Earlicopter!!!!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Earl's future!!! The worlds 1st Earlicopter!!!!


HAHAHAHA :cheers:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

gross lol!


----------



## Khaleesi (May 29, 2012)

errr ummm....ughhh.... hmmmm... 

still can't find the right words....


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*new way*

That is just so wrong. EWWWW! But I am laughing at the same time at what was done with the dog. So wrong!!!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

whoa! earl looks like kenya... its a kenya-copter! 0_0


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*a new way to flirt the dogs*

I"m still laughing (I can hardly post this) with tears in my eyes! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:flush:LMFAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would do this! I want to have Mae stuffed in a Stacked pose to put in my living room. I am all about stuffing my deceased...I would still talk to them too lmao.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG LMAO at the earlcopter XD!!! I do find the kittycopter quite disturbing I must admit lol.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*a new way to flirt the dogs*

I'm still laughing!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

